# Is this ringbone?



## KristinLynnCiscos19 (Apr 9, 2012)

Last time the vet was out I asked about my mares leg, they suggested a flex test but she was sedated from teeth floating. They just left the barn without saying anything, but they'll be back on the 5th! So before they visit again I would to get some opinions on my mares leg. Does this look like ringbone?! The outside is hard, potentially just sidebone, but the inside is a little soft and inflamed. She has had this from before I bought her (inflammation went down, but recently flared up again), but nobody has notified me of any injuries. She was lame until I had her trimmed now she's sound. She was going to be my barrel racer but with a leg like that I'm going to take it easy. I've learned not to purchase a horse without a vet exam the hard way... What are the estimated costs for x-rays?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Xrays depend on the amount and your vet. It does appear she has spurs however your best bet is going to be xrays. My friends gelding has severe ringbone and the second vet was way cheaper for xray then our main and first vet was.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DRichmond (Mar 13, 2012)

Yep, looks like it to me - here's a great article with some tips for your farrier:

https://barefoothoofcare.wordpress.com/2007/10/09/ringbone/

There's a product made by Dynamite called "Wound Balm" which apparently can help to sweat out calcification, I have not personally done it or known anyone who has but it may be worth investigating. Holistic Horse Works has apparently had some success with some cases.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Looks like a ringbone to me -- but only x-rays can tell for sure.

The big equine centers and 'equine only' Vets will charge a LOT more than a 'country' Vet. The Equine centers use very expensive large x-ray units and the small hand-held ones or smaller clinic units will x-ray this just fine. 

We start out with a small country Vet and work up to a lameness specialist if the problem warrants it.

A very early calcium deposit can sometime be taken off with Irish Reducine, a black tar-like external salve-like substance. I have removed several large splints with it. I have known people that have used it on early ring-bones.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

It does look like it to me but I'm not a vet...


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm also going to vote that yes it does look like ringbone. But your best bet like you've already stated you're doing is to get a vet . Good luck.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Cherie i disagree the equine vet we went to was also a leg specialist and he charged half as much and was way more helpful than our all round vet that we went to first. In fact i would suggest trying to find a leg specialist as the guy we saw helped us understand and showed us far more then the all rounder could. It does depend on location and each vet on what the pricing will be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DRichmond (Mar 13, 2012)

Kristin, here is another site which I really like, may help your horse get more comfortable and very likely keep her still somewhat serviceable - gradually lowering and opening heels, trimming bars, yadayada. See what you think? 

Case Studies - Sandy JudyEquine Art & Hoofcare


----------



## KristinLynnCiscos19 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone! 

I will ask my current vet when they come of their x-ray costs and try to find other quotes, it's still going to cost me quite a bit since my horse is terrified of trailers. I didn't have time to train her again since I don't have access to a trailer, so getting there will be tricky. I just got a new farrier as well so I will notify them. I do think her heels could have cause the flare up, they seemed long to me. 

I've also been dying to find out what happened in the first place. I contacted her previous owners and they said they never had any soundness issues or leg injury, I can't find out when or how this happened but that it was before I bought her but didn't notice at the time, it is in the photo's when I bought her. She also used to be a jumper, which was a terrible idea because she's stocky, only 14.3H, big body and small legs.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

With spurs that visible it is very likely it happened quite awhile ago of it is in fact ringbone. I wouldn't fully trust the previous owners as many won't own up to leg problems or just dont notice. Anyway good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks like it could be high ringbone, but also looks like it could be a calcification from an old injury. 

Ringbone is often something that is caused by normal wear and tear, not an injury. It often comes from when a horse is worked on hard ground. I have struggled for well over a year now to make my gelding sound who has a much larger calcification. X-rays will be able to tell if its ringbone or just a calcification from an injury. 

The things that have made Jake the most comfortable is being shod with a very rolled toe and wedges/pads on his heels. Then he also gets Previcox everyday (a non-steroidal painkiller that doesn't cause ulcers) and he is a happy camper. I ride at a walk/trot about two times a week and he is doing good, but I will be retiring him at the end of summer.

Sometimes, if it is recent I hear that the horse needs a good amount of time off then it will set and then be 100% sound after. Some are bothered by it, others are not. It depends on where it is and if it's affecting the joints or not. 

I hope for the best for your girl!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Actually ringbone is from the ligaments i believe being torn away from the bone which then tries to reattach them causing calcification or 'spurs'. This is often caused by bad arenas/footing where the horses leg twists harshly and rips the ligaments away, atleast thats from what the leg vet told us about my friends barrel gelding with severe ringbone in both fronts. It can be caused by hard footing i suppose if they try to turn to fast and the leg 'sticks'. It is an injury and once it gets to a certain extent it can be very dangerous to attempt to continue trying to run/jump them.


----------



## KristinLynnCiscos19 (Apr 9, 2012)

Whoops, I didn't know they can come do the x-ray at the barn! 

Yeah I don't think I'll ever get the truth about it, but I don't see why they even need to hide it anymore it isn't their problem. *sigh*


----------



## KristinLynnCiscos19 (Apr 9, 2012)

I had the x-rays done and they diagnosed her with osteoarthritis. It's mild and she's only ever been lame once in four years on it when her hooves grew too long. How could she have gotten arthritis before she was 5 years old? Broke too young, jumping too soon? I believe her old owner was jumping her as a late 3 year old, and as a 4 year old for sure, could that have an impact?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes jumping that early regularly would havr had an impact. Im sorry to hear that though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KristinLynnCiscos19 (Apr 9, 2012)

Very frustrating, she's not built to be a jumper at all, she's stocky. She was bred to be a roper/barrel horse, and now she will never be one.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I definitely see how that is frustrating but many people dont understand just how fragile horses especially young ones joints are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

